# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  zašto baš čajevac?

## spooky

Nisam ga koristila do sada, ali me jako zanima čemu služi...

Pelene su mi se usmrdile i ovaj put mi se čini da je zbog premalo praška jer kad ih izvadim van one još uvijek smrde...

sušenje nam je koma jer nije dovoljno hladno da nam grijanje radi dovoljno dugo pa da se radijatori jako zagriju, a opet, vani nije dovoljno toplo da se osuše na zraku...

Možda je problem i u tome što ih do sada nisam stavljala u kantu s vodom i octom već sam ih skupljala na suho.

Sada sam ih stavila prati s više praška pa ću stavit na duplo ispiranje...

I opet...čemu čajevac služi???

----------


## marta

za dezinfekciju. ubija gljivice, a mislim i druge bestije. natopi pelene u kanti s octom preko noci da se malo kamenac otopi i onda ih operi.

----------


## spooky

:Embarassed:   nisam znala

koliko se stavi tog čajevca u špricalicu s vodom ( mislim da je netko spomenuo tu špricalicu )?

----------


## Tiwi

> nisam znala
> 
> koliko se stavi tog čajevca u špricalicu s vodom ( mislim da je netko spomenuo tu špricalicu )?


Ja sam se duuugo konzultirala s "tetom čajevac" u Aromatici, koja mi je rekla da je puno efektnije kapnuti u vodu u kojoj ćeš držati pelene nego raditi mješavinu u šprici. Mislim - kako hoćeš, ali ona veli da je ovako bolje. Treba samo *1 do 3 kapi* u veliku kantu vode (više će se samo teže isprati i isušivat će guzu bebi!!). inače služi za dezinfekciju (da, za beštije) ili kako teta čajevac kaže - to je prirodni antibiotik. Nije preporučila stavljati u posudu za omekšivač jer to nema smisla. Isto tako kaže da nije baš sretno rješenje kombinirati ocat i čajevac. Treba se odlučiti za jedno ili drugo. 

Inače, ja mislim da baš *ne smiješ* staviti više praška ako pelene smrde. Radije ih operi bez praška  mašini (bit će da se zavuklo).

Ako ne možeš dobro osušiti - probaj na duplu centrifugu (pretpostavljam da nemaš sušilicu). A i sad će zima, kažu..   :Smile:

----------


## happy mummy

ako ti ljepse mirise, lavanda ima istu svrhu - dezinfekcija.

----------


## spooky

Znači 3 kapi na veliku kantu je dosta. Lavanda mi ipak bolje miriši pa ću probat nju stavit...

Oprala sam pelene i  više ne smrde. Stavila sam prašak samo u pretpranje i na ispiranje sam stavila 2X pa se nadam da je to OK.

----------

